# Majorly sore rear end



## its_an_ibs_kind_of_day

Hi all. I think I had an account here before, but if so, it's been a long time since I've been on. I have IBS, primarily diarrhea. Episodes aren't really frequent but can get bad. So I've had a few episodes of messy messy diarrhea yesterday and today. With all the wiping, my entire um butt crack area is sore. I won't say how but I did manage to get a view in a mirror and the area around the anus is worst but all the way up my butt crack is so irritated it is dark red, almost brown looking. In the past I've had minor irritation in the past, I've my skin crack and used A&D ointment (like for diaper rash) to help them heal. That can be really slow. I did ask my gyne to examine it one time when it was sore but it was a small area then and she advised A&D or neosporin and if it didn't go away, consult a dermatologist. (Yeah, I didn't think a dermatologist would have any real ideas either!)Right now I am sore just sitting down. Anyone have similar irritation and if so what have you done for it? Has what you've done worked? Hoping someone has a good idea.Thanks!


----------



## somewhereiniowa

I use Charmine Sensitive toilet paper and the Pull Ups brand butt wipes. If they are sensitive enough for a baby's butt they are good for mine!! LOL Besides I found them cheaper and get more in a package than the Charmine and Scott brand of wipes. What about Desitin? Or is the A&D you mention the same thing? Sounds like you definitly need some sort of a soothing cream there. Maybe take a sitz bath a few times a day till it gets better? I know getting into a nice warm tub when my bum is on fire usually helps me feel better. Hope you get to feeling better!!


----------



## BQ

Flushable wipes.. and "pat" don't rub. Take a bath in something soothing like Aveeno.. etc. Make sure the area is DRY.. (so after the wet wipes use some TP to pat dry.) You can try Aquaphor.. A&D is fine for minor irritation.. but if it is really bothering you... try something a bit more formidable... (Like the Aquaphor) Neosprin at night might help too.


----------



## overitnow

Every night I use a tea tree oil based body cream and find it cleans me up better than anything else I have used. That pretty well eliminates "the itch" that used to break up my night's sleep and add to more irritation the next day. I also have a tea tree salve that I used to apply when necessary. Since the oil is an antibiotic, it generally keeps the condition from worsening.


----------



## Mr 100

sudocrem is good for healing.http://www.sudocrem.co.uk/...or ask in your drug store/chemist for 'aqueous cream'. this can be used like a liquid soap, then after drying with a towel, thinly applied.


----------



## Feline_Divine

One of my doctor's recommended Calmoseptine. It has been a blessing for me. I ordered mine online, but I think pharmacies can special order it for you too.~Sandra


----------



## Mollym56

Oh honey, I feel your pain in the ass







Before you even go, take a q tip or cotton swab and lather up with aquaphor. This will shield you from the burning as much as possible. Then, let your first wipes be with wet wipes, only pay dry once you're clean with dry paper. Then coat up again when it's over. Make sure you cost generously at night so that you're moisturizer and not as prone to fissures. I bring a travel size aquaphor and individual wipes when I'm on the go


----------



## jmc09

I always find vaseline is very helpful myself,once dry of course.


----------



## its_an_ibs_kind_of_day

I didn't take time earlier to say thanks to everyone who replied! Life got kinda busy. Usually once the cramps hit, I am lucky to get to the toilet in time, so I can't imagine applying something the moment before i go. Sitz bath or Aveeno bath sounds useful. Pat don't rub... I hadn't thought of that but it makes sense once I read it! Someone mentioned Calmoseptine, which is funny, it was something I had thought of but wasn't sure about. My IBS had died down for a little while, Now it is acting up again, so time to put some of these ideas to good use so I don't end up so uncomfortable this time. I will let folks know what I try and what seems to work. Thank you!


----------

